# Does the R package in FreeBSD 11 include a GUI?



## decuser (Sep 15, 2017)

I pkg installed R and the command is available from the command line, but I can't figure out how to start the GUI. I've done my research and there just isn't much out there about R on FreeBSD. Is the GUI there? I am using FreeBSD 11.1 and R-3.4.0_2 and KDE 4. I sorta gave up yesterday and installed rkward, but that's not ideal. I'd rather just use the R GUI or R Studio if it was available.

pkg info R-3.4.0_2 gives:

```
...
Options        :
        ATLAS          : off
        CAIROPANGO     : on
        GHOSTSCRIPT    : on
        ICU            : on
        INFO           : on
        JPEG           : on
        LDOUBLE        : on
        LETTER         : off
        LIBR           : on
        LTO            : off
        MEMPROF        : off
        NETLIB         : off
        NLS            : on
        OPENBLAS       : off
        OPENMP         : off
        PNG            : on
        RBLAS          : on
        RPROF          : on
        TCLTK          : on
        TEXDOCS        : off
        TIFF           : on
        X11            : on
...
```

Seems ok, but I can't tell were R GUI is. Help!


----------



## Oko (Sep 15, 2017)

What "GUI"? R doesn't come with "GUI". If you are thinking something like "open source" RStudio IDE 

https://www.rstudio.com/products/rstudio/download/#download

I am not aware that that thing compiles on FreeBSD. You can always try to create your own port from the source

https://github.com/rstudio/rstudio

Somebody had success few years ago compiling RStudio-server on FreeBSD

https://github.com/nathanweeks/rstudio-freebsd


----------



## decuser (Sep 15, 2017)

Oko, on Mac it comes with a GUI and on Windows . I thought it did on Linux, too, but now I'm thinking not. Rstudio is great on linux/mac/etc, but I'm not really up to port it to bsd, just yet. I found rkward which seems to work on freebsd ok. I'll stick with that and the command line for the time being.


----------



## gofer_touch (Nov 7, 2019)

Just came across this thread recently. Did you ever get Rstudio building on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2019)

Have you tried devel/RStudio? It was added a few months after the last post of this thread.


----------



## Jose (Apr 18, 2021)

`R -g Tk`

The X11 GUI doesn't work for some reason.


----------

